# Confirmed on the FEDORA...Anyone else?



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's the Fedoras last position if anyones interested:

Lat.: 51.316375°
Long.: 3.225212° 
Location: Zeebrugge, Be
Destination: Southampton Uk
Estimated Arrival: 2010-07-20 9:00 am


----------



## erik9108 (Nov 26, 2004)

I've been checking on Fedora's position every morning through here:

http://marinetraffic.com/ais/datasheet.aspx?SHIPNAME=FEDORA&TYPE_SUMMARY=&PORT_ID=&menuid=&datasource=SHIPS_CURRENT&app=&mode=&B1=Search


----------



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

Next stop Hallifax!


----------



## erik9108 (Nov 26, 2004)

Have you found any sites that'll track it over open water?


----------



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

Try digital seas...its off the coast of Canada at the moment


----------



## askjeeves (Mar 21, 2008)

tracking is available again via the marinetraffic.com site. as bulldog said (awesome dog in your sig btw), the Fedora is off the coast of Canada approaching Halifax at approx 18 knots! I really want to receive the car before I leave town!


----------



## erik9108 (Nov 26, 2004)

Halifax. Right on schedule!


----------



## hoehne (Mar 2, 2003)

My M3 is on there as well. Been checking the status regularly throughout the day and happy to see it back on the map as of yesterday after being "lost at sea" for a few days.

Hopefully the trip through customs is quick. I am hoping it will arrive in Chicago within 10 days of hitting the port. That may be too optimistic.


----------



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

Pretty psyched!! Due in NY/NJ tomorrow...With any luck, should have the car with in 2 weeks!


----------



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

askjeeves said:


> tracking is available again via the marinetraffic.com site. as bulldog said (awesome dog in your sig btw), the Fedora is off the coast of Canada approaching Halifax at approx 18 knots! I really want to receive the car before I leave town!


Hey thanks! he's really awesome! Bulldogs are the best!:thumbup:


----------



## hammbone50 (Apr 22, 2010)

I am on there too, somehow I missed this post! Dropped off on July 5th in Munich, lot was packed had to drop off by the ramp coming up to the office section, no other spots anywhere, haha.

How long is the usual wait time after it hits port for it to get clear and get loaded to head off to dealership? Anyone here know?


----------



## askjeeves (Mar 21, 2008)

hammbone50 said:


> How long is the usual wait time after it hits port for it to get clear and get loaded to head off to dealership? Anyone here know?


from what I have read, it seems about 2 weeks from unloading to dealership if everything goes smoothly. of course things don't always go smoothly through customs/vpc.


----------



## hammbone50 (Apr 22, 2010)

askjeeves said:


> from what I have read, it seems about 2 weeks from unloading to dealership if everything goes smoothly. of course things don't always go smoothly through customs/vpc.


MAN!!! Two more weeks! I for some reason was thinking it would only take about 6-8 days, I was way off. Waiting is killing me


----------



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

well...It can...depends on where youre located, customs and if your car incurred any damage during the trip or during ED. Last time I did it, my 335 apparently sustained a dented bumper during shipping that had to be replaced...It was release from customs after 2 days, but sat at the VPC for almost 2 weeks...so...if youre very lucky it could take 8 days, but I'd bank on 10-14


----------



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

looks like it's docked in NY


----------



## hammbone50 (Apr 22, 2010)

BULLDOG77 said:


> well...It can...depends on where youre located, customs and if your car incurred any damage during the trip or during ED. Last time I did it, my 335 apparently sustained a dented bumper during shipping that had to be replaced...It was release from customs after 2 days, but sat at the VPC for almost 2 weeks...so...if youre very lucky it could take 8 days, but I'd bank on 10-14


Thanks for the heads up, appreciate it!


----------



## hoehne (Mar 2, 2003)

Has anyone received a customs clearance yet? Any idea of what the status is for anyone?


----------



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

No...this is all I've got:

DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 30-07-2010 08:00:00 1 
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 29-07-2010 15:00:00 1 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 15-07-2010 20:10:20 1 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 12-07-2010 16:52:41 1 
BOOKED BREMEN 08-07-2010 10:31:48 1 

I assume that means that my car has been unloaded and is awaiting customs clearance.


----------



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

It's so funny...I literally went through bayonne today and over the bridge...could see a mile of new cars...so I guess in an extremely weird way I saw everyones car:stupid:


----------



## askjeeves (Mar 21, 2008)

BULLDOG77 said:


> It's so funny...I literally went through bayonne today and over the bridge...could see a mile of new cars...so I guess in an extremely weird way I saw everyones car:stupid:


well, you did not see everyone's! the Fedora is now on its way to GA, and is currently set to arrive 10 hours ahead of schedule, at 10PM August 1! I think I need to plan a trip to Atlanta to pick up my car, with some time allotted to the Tail of the Dragon.


----------

